# ** ENDED** Auction - Cocobolo, Curly Pecan, Amazon Rosewood



## El Guapo (Jan 18, 2016)

I am sure that I can find more to add to the box, but here is a start! Left to right is cocobolo, cocobolo, curly pecan, and Amazon rosewood. All are 7/8" or better except for the curly pecan which is 3/4" thick. I tried to pick sizes that would work for small flatwork projects as well as smaller diameter turnings (pens, etc.) and knife scales. This is my prize piece of cocobolo, and the pics do not do it justice!

Auction rules: Bidding starts at 8:00PM (Central) on Wednesday, January 20, and closes 8:00PM on Saturday, January 23. Starting bid is $1, bid increments $1, CONUS shipping paid by El Guapo. The winning bid will be paid to Woodbarter using the donation button, and I will ship once @Kevin lets me know the donation has been made.

Good luck!

Cocobolo - 7/8 x 4.9 x 15.5
Cocobolo - 15/16 x 4.95 x 14.5
Curly pecan - 3/4 x 7.25 x 14.75
Amazon rosewood - 15/16 x 4+ x 13+

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## scrimman (Jan 18, 2016)

Que guapo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful offerings Andrew .
How long are they and how many are thick enough for knife scales?


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 18, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful offerings Andrew .
> How long are they and how many are thick enough for knife scales?


Thanks, Scott! I just edited my initial post to include the dimensions. Assuming you use 3/8" scales, all should be thick enough depending on the kerf of your saw. I tried to keep you knife makers in mind!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't worry about the shipping, I'll just pick that up when I'm there in a couple of weeks


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> Don't worry about the shipping, I'll just pick that up when I'm there in a couple of weeks


Haha, I would be lying if i said I hadn't thought about that... Bid high!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow! That coco is insane!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm coming through there next week. Put it aside for me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm thinking about bidding $2,354.78.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Don't worry about the shipping, I'll just pick that up when I'm there in a couple of weeks


Just so you can ship it to me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 19, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm thinking about bidding $2,354.78.


 Ok then $2,354.80 take that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful wood Andrew ! 

@Kevin any info on the WB annual Auction????

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Ok then $2,354.80 take that



I will bid one gobbledy-gillion. Take that Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> I will bid one gobbledy-gillion. Take that Barry


Let's pool our resources and win this baby. We'll split the rewards right down the middle. I'll take the figured coco, the curly pecan and rosewood and you can have what's left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Let's pool our resources and win this baby. We'll split the rewards right down the middle. I'll take the figured coco, the curly pecan and rosewood and you can have what's left



Now wait a minute Barry, just 'cause my name is Tony doesn't mean I'm stupid


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 19, 2016)

I think we should let the bidding open early and enforce all the bids so far. Just think how much it will help WB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 19, 2016)

That is an awesome offering. Very generous
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 19, 2016)

Some primo looking coco and pecan and I didn't know Amazon was into selling rosewood. How much is the before bidding up to now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 19, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm thinking about bidding $2,354.78.


If you bid that, I'll even cover that weird $25 export to Jayess, MS fee (assuming it's the winning bid)!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 19, 2016)

That second piece of coco is just SICK!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 19, 2016)

Without a doubt, the best piece of coco I have ever owned... and that is the last of it!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> If you bid that, I'll even cover that weird $25 export to Jayess, MS fee (assuming it's the winning bid)!



If he bids that I will drive to Jayess and show him how to turn hairy sticks. 


 

Not sure that is what I meant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Well lets get this thing started. *$5
*


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

If I remember right, it doesn't start until 8 tonight. Just in case, $10 Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Lol it doesn't start until 8 tonite and y'all know it.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 20, 2016)

Auction starts tonight!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> If I remember right, it doesn't start until 8 tonight. Just in case, $10 Tony


My Bad. I thought it said AM. 



I wondered why it hadn't gone CRAZY.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> My Bad. I thought it said AM.



If that were true it would already be up to . . . . . 

$50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> My Bad. I thought it said AM.
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered why it hadn't gone CRAZY.



Bless your heart, you can't help it Danny. I know that Yankee cold has addled your brain! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If that were true it would already be up to . . . . .
> 
> $50



I am thinking much higher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Bless your heart, you can't help it Danny. I know that Yankee cold has addled your brain! Tony


Nebraska was neutral in that shindig.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I am thinking much higher



I was just saying that's what it would be up to by now - not the end bid but you're probabkly right it would be higher probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Nebraska was neutral in that shindig.



Anything North of the Red River is Yankee land. Don't worry Danny, I don't hold it against you, you're still my friend! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Nebraska was neutral in that shindig.



Many of the folks that lived in the Nebraska Territory during the war fought for and supported one side or the other. Lots of history about Nebraskans involvement in TWONA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Bless your heart,



I see what you did there.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Nebraska was neutral in that shindig.


Besides it is a heat wave today. °27 right now! Time to break out the short sleeves and have a barbeque!


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Besides it is a heat wave today. °27 right now! Time to break out the short sleeves and have a barbeque!



It's cold here


 

And yes, I am wearing a jacket. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> It's cold here
> View attachment 95314
> 
> And yes, I am wearing a jacket. Tony


Ya my sister is down there near Corpus Christi I think. She said it was °67 yesterday.
Man that kind of heat would knock me down right now. Funny how a person climates to the temp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

It's freezing here as well @Tony even colder than y'all ...



 

We're dreaming of 63 up here in the great white north BRRRRRR!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

I have no tolerance for cold at all. My father is Greek, my mother is Hawaiian, so if I'm not sweating it's too cold! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

What was your mom doing in Greece? What was your dad doing in Hawaii? How the hell did that happen?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

My maternal grandfather was military, at Ft. Sam. My father was born here, grandparents immigrated. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> My maternal grandfather was military, at Ft. Sam. My father was born here, grandparents immigrated. Tony



Thanks wasn't trying to pry...just being nosy.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Thanks wasn't trying to pry...just being nosy.



Not a problem at all. Trust me, if I didn't want to share I wouldn't. For the most part, I'm an open book. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Metoo Tony.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 20, 2016)

I read a book once.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

It's my birthday today so this stuff should just be sent to me. I'll PM you an address

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 20, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I read a book once.


But was it an Open Book?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> But was it an Open Book?


Hooked on phonix don't count....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 20, 2016)

I will bid $50 to start
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

$51


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I read a book once.



Actually books have been written about you! Movies made! And songs too!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually books have been written about you! Movies made! And songs too!



That's a good song Kevin, gonna have to find that! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

$100....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> That's a good song Kevin, gonna have to find that! Tony



Morricone is my favorite composer of all time. His talents go wayyyy beyond spaghetti western scores but they are still my favorite.






And Ennio is still going just as strong as ever in his 80s by now I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Very cool! The Magnificent Seven theme is right up there in my all-time favorites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Just for the record I do not believe Thunderosa's stuff was written by Morricone wasn't saying that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony this is BAD ASS - just stumbled across this. California State University Northridge ensemble look what they did to one of the best scenes ever in all westerns . . . 






If that ain't cool nothing is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually books have been written about you! Movies made! And songs too!



It's good to be [in]famous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> $100....


Ouch!!!!!
I think I just got booted out the door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> $100....


Whew, Marc is coming out swinging!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

Move along. Nothing to see here folks. This topic has run it's course. Lets let it just die off....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Move along. Nothing to see here folks. This topic has run it's course. Lets let it just die off....



I was posting enough music videos I thought I could cover your tracks but the wood hawks are hard to fool . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tony this is BAD ASS - just stumbled across this. California State University Northridge ensemble look what they did to one of the best scenes ever in all westerns . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that was most stupendously cool!!!!!
Here is where I would hide a bid for that awesome wood if I was not poor white trash.
Thanks for posting that Kevin! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Here is where I would hide a bid for that awesome wood if I was not poor white trash.



I swear I was going to and Marc went and bid $100 lmao but yes I was going to hide it in the middle of the sentence. Great minds eh.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll loan ya $101

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know what happened to what I typed! 
That was most stupendously cool! 
Here is where I would hide a bid if I were not poor white trash, but alas, I am.
Thanks for posting that Kevin! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> I don't know what happened to what I typed!
> That was most stupendously cool!
> Here is where I would hide a bid if I were not poor white trash, but alas, I am.
> Thanks for posting that Kevin! Tony



You had it buried in my quote Tony. I unburied it though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2016)

Crazy Coco puffs


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 21, 2016)

There will be a non-wood addition to the auction tonight... Stay tuned!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> There will be a non-wood addition to the auction tonight... Stay tuned!



A $5 gift certificate to Dollar General? 

I'm in!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well....looks like I might be gettin me some sweet wood soon if none yas biddin.....


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> A $5 gift certificate to Dollar General?
> 
> I'm in!!!


Nope! And I am 100% positive that you will not like the description!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Nope! And I am 100% positive that you will not like the description!


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 21, 2016)

The first addition to the box is my momma's DOUBLE TOP SECRET chili recipe! This is the best damn chili in the state! The winner must promise not to share this recipe with anyone, but they can certainly share the chili!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2016)

mmmm....yummy.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2016)

Already got the recipe - what else ya got?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Already got the recipe - what else ya got?


Haha, that isn't really a selling point for you or @Tony , is it?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> The first addition to the box is my momma's DOUBLE TOP SECRET chili recipe! This is the best damn chili in the state! The winner must promise not to share this recipe with anyone, but they can certainly share the chili!
> 
> View attachment 95437



Hey, isn't this the recipe that you promised to share with me last year as part of one of our trades where I made you a pen? I'm still waiting for you to hold up your end of the deal on that one!  

Don't trust him, guys! He's not really going to share the recipe with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Hey, isn't this the recipe that you promised to share with me last year as part of one of our trades where I made you a pen? I'm still waiting for you to hold up your end of the deal on that one!
> 
> Don't trust him, guys! He's not really going to share the recipe with you!



Matt, I think if you look back over your discussions with Andrew you'll see the caveat. It can't leave Texas, so you just have to move

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm thinking about bidding $2,354.78.


I was thinking about Pretending I am Bernie Sanders and offering all of Donald Trumps money for them. But I Probably won't !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Hey, isn't this the recipe that you promised to share with me last year as part of one of our trades where I made you a pen? I'm still waiting for you to hold up your end of the deal on that one!
> 
> Don't trust him, guys! He's not really going to share the recipe with you!


WHAT? Is this true?!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I was thinking about Pretending I am Bernie Sanders and offering all of Donald Trumps money for them. But I Probably won't !


Then you truly are crazy.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Then you truly are crazy.


@sprucegum , you don't have to take that from a California hippie!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> @sprucegum , you don't have to take that from a California hippie!


In a couple hours I'll be in Arizona. Hush you mouth jack

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> In a couple hours I'll be in Arizona. Hush you mouth jack


Yra in a few more hours you'll be in Texas - But we ain't claiming ya!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> WHAT? Is this true?!



I do remember us talking about your recipe! (Though it is possible that we never fully settled on you giving it to me, lol.) It would be nice to try a good chili recipe from one of you Texans. I really like the chili I make, but some of you guys probably wouldn't call it chili, since I use ground beef and beans in it. (At least I don't make it like those guys in the state next door and put noodles in it!)


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I do remember us talking about your recipe! (Though it is possible that we never fully settled on you giving it to me, lol.) It would be nice to try a good chili recipe from one of you Texans. I really like the chili I make, but some of you guys probably wouldn't call it chili, since I use ground beef and beans in it. (At least I don't make it like those guys in the state next door and put noodles in it!)



For a donation of wood, I'll help you out Matt. I'll talk to the natives here and see if I can't get an exception for it to leave the state. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> For a donation of wood, I'll help you out Matt. I'll talk to the natives here and see if I can't get an exception for it to leave the state. Tony



It's cold up here - soup and chili season. Can't you make an exception so said chili can be used to help a northerner warm up in this cold weather? 

(Not looking forward to shoveling snow today. Didn't get much, but it's cold out there...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2016)

Sprung said:


> It's cold up here - soup and chili season. Can't you make an exception so said chili can be used to help a northerner warm up in this cold weather?
> 
> (Not looking forward to shoveling snow today. Didn't get much, but it's cold out there...)



You're a good man Matt, I'll talk to Andrew and try to hook you up. 
It's cold here too, 50 degrees now and supposed to hit 33 tonight


----------



## Sprung (Jan 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're a good man Matt, I'll talk to Andrew and try to hook you up.
> It's cold here too, 50 degrees now and supposed to hit 33 tonight



Today's high is 18, with a low of 9 tonight. Your temps aren't even cold enough for me to put on a jacket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're a good man Matt, I'll talk to Andrew and try to hook you up.
> It's cold here too, 50 degrees now and supposed to hit 33 tonight


Tony just send him a bowl of it!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Tony just send him a bowl of it!!



Ha, you first brother! I do think I'm gonna make some tomorrow since it will be cold. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're a good man Matt, I'll talk to Andrew and try to hook you up.
> It's cold here too, 50 degrees now and supposed to hit 33 tonight


I can't wait till Saterday! It is suppose to get up to °33 here! Time to get out the shorts and tank tops!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

Andy if your recipe contains any tomato-based products and/or beans then it's not actually authentic Texas chili but some highly devolved northern version us natives call Yankee Chili Casserole. The best (and genuine) Texas chili recipes only have a few ingredients - what makes great chili is choosing the right meat, preparing it properly, getting the ingredient ratios jusssst right especially the water, and getting the temps just right and simmering it the proper amount of time to make it properly tight. You will see some naturalized Texans and even some first generation native Texans confused on this issue because they were raised by yankees that came here with recipes their well-meaning yankee parents & grand parents told them was Texas chili, but has no actual origin to Texas.

I know for certain our family recipe is original because we have a portrait that has been passed down in my family for generations of the very first podda chili being made in Texas just a few miles from where I was hatched. We have to substitute beef or venison now, seein's how the damn neanderthals wiped out all the tasty dinosaurs (we were harvesting them using sustainable methods). But even back then our family often used other meat when there was no dinosaur meat left in the icy stream cache between hunts.

Below is the actual first true authentic real bonafide genuine podda Texas chili about to be made by my great grandma x 10,000 generations - that's her standing we just call her Grandma Prime. That's Grandpa Prime about to read off the ingredients (which was given to Grandma Prime by the Great Sky Spirit during one of her shroom trips - long story) Jr. who is just out of view is retrieving the pot from the cave. We call it the Pot Prime . . . .





And finally, no native Texan ever says _"Ma, makeusum chili."_. A real Texan says _"Ma, pudona podda chili furdonatt." _Serving authentic Texas chili with fresh chopped white onions, shredded sharp cheddar cheese and Keebler Zesta crackers is not traditional but is highly encouraged. A Lone Star longneck also compliments well.


 (making a pot of chili)

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmmmmm could have swore I read on here somewhere that @Kevin was an import to Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Hmmmmm could have swore I read on here somewhere that @Kevin was an import to Texas.



Nah some of my kin took an extended vacation to Ireland then North Carolina .....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

BWAHAHAHA, @Kevin , I'm glad I wore my boots today, 'cause it is gettin' purdy thick! I am shocked that it took you THIS long to fault my chili claims! My momma's three-meat chili does include whole stewed tomatoes, but I've already given away too much information!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> BWAHAHAHA, @Kevin , I'm glad I wore my boots today, 'cause it is gettin' purdy thick! I am shocked that it took you THIS long to fault my chili claims! My momma's three-meat chili does include whole stewed tomatoes, but I've already given away too much information!



I ain't sayin' it ain't good I bet it's the most delish chili casserole ever!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

Although you do have me very curious about this ancient chili of yours!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I ain't sayin' it ain't good I bet it's the most delish chili casserole ever!!!


Ahaha, now that's just hurtful!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2016)

Up her in Da Nort if it's got tomatoes in it it's a Hot Dish, If it has any "Cream Of" soup in it, it's a casserole....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

Chili Hot Dish Casserole. Okay I can work with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 22, 2016)

Is the AUCTION for the coco or the recipe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Is the AUCTION for the coco or the recipe?



For the recipe - the wood is a bonus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Is the AUCTION for the coco or the recipe?



Shhhh....I'm in the lead. You gunna get me sniped out now...


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Andy if your recipe contains any tomato-based products and/or beans then it's not actually authentic Texas chili but some highly devolved northern version us natives call Yankee Chili Casserole. The best (and genuine) Texas chili recipes only have a few ingredients - what makes great chili is choosing the right meat, preparing it properly, getting the ingredient ratios jusssst right especially the water, and getting the temps just right and simmering it the proper amount of time to make it properly tight. You will see some naturalized Texans and even some first generation native Texans confused on this issue because they were raised by yankees that came here with recipes their well-meaning yankee parents & grand parents told them was Texas chili, but has no actual origin to Texas.
> 
> I know for certain our family recipe is original because we have a portrait that has been passed down in my family for generations of the very first podda chili being made in Texas just a few miles from where I was hatched. We have to substitute beef or venison now, seein's how the damn neanderthals wiped out all the tasty dinosaurs (we were harvesting them using sustainable methods). But even back then our family often used other meat when there was no dinosaur meat left in the icy stream cache between hunts.
> 
> ...


i wuz trying to stay out of the fray BUT: http://www.chilicookoff.com/history/history_of_chili.asp I personally subscribe to the Francis Tolbert school of Bowl of Red!!! I substitute the water with whatever stock i have around (but lamb stock is robust for sure) and the meat is venison . But i will bow down to in homage to its birthplace :Texass the chili is that good . I even managed to use a link arent you proud of me dad , i mean @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Really?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mmmmmmwhuuuhahahahaaa!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

I love chili too....


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 23, 2016)

Well unless I missed something, I think @ripjack13 won the auction for $100 to be donated to wood barter! Thanks for everyone who participated, and a big thank you to Marc for a generous bid/donation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

I just checked everyone's posts...apparently I won...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I just checked everyone's posts...apparently I won...



Well, some folks are buried in snow . We were having flash flooding and Tornado warnings

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Well unless I missed something, I think @ripjack13 won the auction for $100 to be donated to wood barter! Thanks for everyone who participated, and a big thank you to Marc for a generous bid/donation!


Wait a minute! What? This was an auction thread? Who'da thunk it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 23, 2016)

@ripjack13 that is some awesome looking wood, not so sure about the recipe good luck with that.Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Well, some folks are buried in snow . We were having flash flooding and Tornado warnings



Flash flooding! Yikes! Hope everyone is safe.

I'm into about a foot of snow already up here....


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2016)

congratulations Marc, that's some gorgeous wood you've got coming your way, great donation!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Flash flooding! Yikes! Hope everyone is safe.
> 
> I'm into about a foot of snow already up here....


Crazy weather all around. Congrats on the nice grab here !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Andrew and all participants - this was a FUN thread thanks to all who participated. I sweat these auction threads would be fun if we were just bidding monopoly money lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

I got the box of goodies in today!! This stuff is beautiful Andrew!!!

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad you like it! Thank you for your donation to WB!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

